# NYS EMT-B to NREMT-B



## missrosy (Feb 12, 2014)

I posted a question in another board, but I figured I would try here, too.  I'm an EMT-B in NYS, but I am planning to move to MN in a few months.  What do I have to do to get an NREMT certification?  The only thing I've heard of is a computerized "written" exam.  It seemed like there is practical skills test?  If so, does anyone know if they would accept the results of the state test I just did (in December)?  Also, what's the time frame for getting an NREMT cert?  Obviously, I don't want to move out there and then have to wait 6 months to work in my field.  Any and all advice and suggestions are greatly appreciated!  Thanks!


----------



## missrosy (Feb 12, 2014)

Oh, and any suggestions for great resources for studying for the NREMT-Basic exam?


----------



## DrParasite (Feb 12, 2014)

This should answer all your questions: http://bit.ly/NEjzwp


----------



## rugrat (Feb 12, 2014)

*Time frame*

You can schedule online... I scheduled mine less than 24 hours advance... which is ironic because you have to cancel before 24 hours... test took like 30-40 min (cut off time depends) 30min to two hours...

Found out I passed a few days later (checked the website) and then got my NREMT and EMSRB cards in the mail pretty soon after (maybe like a week or two?) 

-==- 
See what you can find for a skills test... did you have one in NYC? and if not you might be able to be tested at a firestation or EMS service? (maybe someone else would know more about that...)


----------



## Jmo371 (Feb 13, 2014)

rugrat said:


> You can schedule online... I scheduled mine less than 24 hours advance... which is ironic because you have to cancel before 24 hours... test took like 30-40 min (cut off time depends) 30min to two hours...
> 
> Found out I passed a few days later (checked the website) and then got my NREMT and EMSRB cards in the mail pretty soon after (maybe like a week or two?)
> 
> ...



Lol! It took 6.5 weeks to get my nys cert.  A couple weeks to get a card sounds fantastic!


----------

